# Link for a Seiko shogun sbdc029 please



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

*Link for a Seiko shogun sbdc029 please*


View Advert


Hi, does anyone have a spare link for a Seiko shogun please. It doesn't matter if it's new or used. Or if someone knows where I can buy one. Obviously it would be bank transfer or PayPal friends. I live in Newcastle UK and South of France (for postage). Thanks.




*Advertiser*




weaselid



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,000,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

